# Dalian Amazon assembly



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

My brother and I took delivery of a shiny new roaster today. We've put it together, but the silver-coloured solid pipe from the roaster and the black chimney hole don't line up. They're a good inch apart. Ultimately this is a question to take up with BB (from whom we ordered), but has anybody else come across this?

 Illustrative photos...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

which one goes higher up?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

sorry, Tapatalk double trouble...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Hasi said:


> which one goes higher up?


 The chimney has to be raised up by putting some cardboard underneath. (Don't think that quite answers, but hopefully it makes more sense!)


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Photos added @Hasi


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

are you sure the pipe slides all the way in on the other end?
can you add photos of other end as well?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Hasi said:


> are you sure the pipe slides all the way in on the other end?
> can you add photos of other end as well?


 I'm confident it does (and yet confused all the same). I'll take another look tomorrow or at the weekend and report back!


----------



## Choffter (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi,

I didn't have a problem lining them up. I would make sure that the end connected to the roaster is fit properly. If it's a bit squint then this could cause the problem. Is your table solid? If this was bowed with the weight then this could cause the misalignment. I know you have probably done this already but I would play about with the connections, with nothing tightened, and see if that helps any.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Choffter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't have a problem lining them up. I would make sure that the end connected to the roaster is fit properly. If it's a bit squint then this could cause the problem. Is your table solid? If this was bowed with the weight then this could cause the misalignment. I know you have probably done this already but I would play about with the connections, with nothing tightened, and see if that helps any.


 Thanks @Choffter - the table is definitely solid. I'll take a look round the back at the end connected to the roaster (which was connected by BB when it was uncrated).


----------



## Choffter (Apr 25, 2019)

filthynines said:


> Thanks @Choffter - the table is definitely solid. I'll take a look round the back at the end connected to the roaster (which was connected by BB when it was uncrated).


Interesting as mine was not connected. I would remove it as it may have moved in transit. Check for something causing a misaligned connection and then try again.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Choffter said:


> Interesting as mine was not connected. I would remove it as it may have moved in transit. Check for something causing a misaligned connection and then try again.


 That's very interesting - part of the reason I came here first and have not yet emailed BB. Thanks again!


----------



## Choffter (Apr 25, 2019)

Let us know how you get on. Good luck.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Does the chaff cyclone have the 4 rubber feet on the bottom, it seems to be out by exactly the height of the 4 rubber feet? (take a photo of the chaff draw area so we can see how it is).

One would assume that production is pretty standardised so it's unlikely that any of the tubes are the wrong length etc...but I could see them forgetting to screw on the rubber feet to the chaff box.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Does the chaff cyclone have the 4 rubber feet on the bottom, it seems to be out by exactly the height of the 4 rubber feet? (take a photo of the chaff draw area so we can see how it is).
> 
> One would assume that production is pretty standardised so it's unlikely that any of the tubes are the wrong length etc...but I could see them forgetting to screw on the rubber feet to the chaff box.


 Thanks Dave. Rubber feet are present on the bottom of the cyclone, but I'll take photos when I'm able. I've had some other suggestions elsewhere too so I'm going to do some investigation in due course.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Ok, thanks again to everybody who has made suggestions. I am leaning towards a reasonably firm conclusion that the stainless-steel L-pipe is the wrong length.

We've just:



Loosened the grub screws on both cyclone and roaster and re-fit to ensure it's right. No change.


Investigated the stainless steel pipe protruding from the roaster itself to ensure it's properly fitted. Unless holes have been drilled in the wrong place (unlikely) then the pipe is properly fitted.


Measured from worktop to both the lip of the cyclone inlet (18 inches dead) and the inner lip of the L-pipe outlet (18 7/16ths). So there's a 7/16in (11mm) difference in height.


Unless anybody else has any suggestions I think this is something that can only be sorted by BB? Also seems we're missing the earthing strap.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd love to see a photo from the back showing the pipes, I can't remember without undoing mine whether it can be installed rotated by 90 degrees or whether they made a change I don't know about. It just seems odd that that pipe would be the wrong length. If you supply measurements I can check my own pipe for you. It also allows BB to check their other roasters and perhaps send you a pipe the right length if yours is different. This will all make solving your problem quick and easy.

Also don't use the supplied ducting hose it's unsuitable, get larger diameter 100cm extendable aluminium ducting from a DIY shed or similar.

https://www.wickes.co.uk/Manrose-Aluminium-Duct---100mm-x-3m/p/167627

BB should be able to easily make up an earthing strap for you.

Meanwhile I'll check those other non metric measurements and mix of metrics for you although I'm smart enough to visually see the difference. I can tell if the cyclone has changed or not.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I just checked for you the lip of my chaff collector is also 18 inches from the worktop like yours. So let me have that other information in case the solution is simple.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Dave, it's hot right now so I'll have to wait a while and then I'll take the photos. I wonder if I dare move it without my brother around since the surface isn't much wider than the unit!


----------

